# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  معلومة صغيرة بس مهمة

## البوب شريف

*فى بعض الاحيان بتقابلنا مشكلة بعد التفليش الخاطئ ان الجهاز مش بيجيب انفو كامل ودا بنحتاجو فى البحث عن الفلاشة لو مخدناش باكاب مسبقا 
  المسار دا فيه ملف تكست بيتحفظ فيه اى لوج لاى عملية بالوقت والتاريخ  ممكن ندور فيه على لوجات للجهاز الى فيه المشكلة يمكن نلاقى لوج انفو  يساعدنا فى حل المشكلة
وياريت قبل ما نشتغل فى اى جهاز لازم انفو كامل دا غير حفظ الباكاب 
الوقاية خيرا من العلاج** 
مسار الملف
C:\InfinityBox\CM2MTK 
اسم الملف    * * دمتم بالف خير*

----------


## simo_gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## احمدالقلعاوي

الف شكر اخوي الغالي  
أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------

